# Sedona - Where to stay?



## Seaport104 (Feb 17, 2016)

Hello All, 

I'm planning a last minute trip to Sedona late April and looking for suggestions on where to stay. I have access to both II and RCI and have a request going on for both. It would be fantastic if I matched to the Hyatt Pinon Pointe but probably not at this stage of the game. 

Other than the Hyatt, which resorts would you recommend. I would need a 2BR and would like to have a heated outdoor pool. I am a beach person but my daughter really wants to hike so no beach for me this time but swimming is a must.

Any suggestions?

TIA!


----------



## SmithOp (Feb 17, 2016)

Sedona Summit has nice units and a nice heated pool / hot tub in the sunset phase.  There are some trails close by that your daughter can walk to, there is a small park at the top of the summit with a trailhead.


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 17, 2016)

Sedona Springs (Springs is newer) or Villas of Sedona (they're in cahoots and beside each other) are very nice (VRI) though probably not Hyatt level luxury, and have in and outdoor pools. Wi-Fi is free.

Jim


----------



## Seaport104 (Feb 17, 2016)

SmithOp said:


> Sedona Summit has nice units and a nice heated pool / hot tub in the sunset phase.  There are some trails close by that your daughter can walk to, there is a small park at the top of the summit with a trailhead.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk



Thanks, I'll check it out!


----------



## Seaport104 (Feb 17, 2016)

Passepartout said:


> Sedona Springs (Springs is newer) or Villas of Sedona (they're in cahoots and beside each other) are very nice (VRI) though probably not Hyatt level luxury, and have in and outdoor pools. Wi-Fi is free.
> 
> Jim



Thanks, I'll check it out. Are the pools heated?


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 17, 2016)

Seaport104 said:


> Thanks, I'll check it out. Are the pools heated?



I honestly can't speak with authority on that. Reading some of the reviews suggested the pools were warm, but no mention of heated.


----------



## Seaport104 (Feb 17, 2016)

Passepartout said:


> I honestly can't speak with authority on that. Reading some of the reviews suggested the pools were warm, but no mention of heated.



Thanks. Any thoughts on what my chances are of a trade for a 2BR for last week of April?


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 18, 2016)

Seaport104 said:


> Thanks. Any thoughts on what my chances are of a trade for a 2BR for last week of April?



All you can do is try. It's pretty late, but school is still in session.


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 18, 2016)

We were there years ago. The only place we could get into at the time was Arroye Robles. Nothing luxurious by any stretch, but the townhouse was spacious and clean and had everything we needed.

There was a decent pool. But the best thing about it is it was right off the main drag and walkable to all the shops, restaurants and art galleries in Sedona.

And it was a good base for exploring and traveling to the Grand Canyon and Petrified Forest National Park.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 18, 2016)

A resort that's not likely on anyone's top pick list would be Bell Rock Inn. The ONLY reason we choose it was DRI offered a limited number of units to owners as pet friendly. Otherwise we'd never have considered it. 

We were pleasantly surprised. No spectacular views but its location turned out to be convenient, decent amenities (crappy fitness center though), and decent quality units. 

There are better choices but, if your in a pinch with limited choices, you could do worse.

Here's a link to our photo album. We were in a 2 bedroom townhouse unit. 
https://dougp26364.smugmug.com/Travel/TImeshare/DRI-Bell-Rock-Inn-Sedona-AZ/

Here's a couple of other photo albums of The Ridge on Sedona Golf Course https://dougp26364.smugmug.com/Travel/TImeshare/DRI-The-Ridge-on-Sedona-Golf/
And Sedona Summit (Mesa Suite). https://dougp26364.smugmug.com/Travel/TImeshare/DRI-Sedona-Summit-Feb-2013/


----------



## Ty1on (Feb 18, 2016)

I was very impressed with Wyndham Sedona, but I have no basis of comparison with other resorts in the area.


----------



## saabman (Feb 18, 2016)

I've stayed at Sedona Summit. Okay for what we needed. A little dated but everything worked and beds were comfortable. And yes, pools are heated.

If you are exchanging as we did you'll get a most unfavorable view. For us the 89A highway and it was not that far away. Good construction as we didn't hear street noise. Sedona is not for staying in anyway. Lots to do in the outdoors. BTW they offered free jeep rides in the outback to attend TS presentation but no pressure. We declined.


----------



## Fletcher921 (Feb 18, 2016)

*Los Abrigados*

We own an EOY unit at Los Abrigados and we really love it.  The units are nothing special.
But.
The location is superb - can walk into town and to many options for restaurants etc. 
The spa is great - many classes offered - yoga/pilates - and a nice gym.
The grounds are spectacular.  Nice area to picnic down by the river.

Although we bought a cheapie unit there on ebay mainly to trade, we have NEVER traded it - we look forward to using it each time we can.


----------



## Deb from NC (Feb 18, 2016)

We've stayed at Sedona Springs and at Arroyo Roble. The 2 bedroom units are HUGE at Sedona Springs...I thing they told me 1700 square feet -they have 2.5 baths and a loft.  We were there just last year. Very nice resort. But I actually liked Arroyo Roble better because the location is very pretty and park-like (backs up to Oak Creek) and they have a nice indoor/outdoor pool.  The units had just been upgraded when I was there (maybe 4 or 5 years ago ? ).  I wouldn't hesitate to go back to either....


----------



## DebBrown (Feb 18, 2016)

We've stayed at a couple of the resorts in the area and this past spring we were at Sedona Summit.  Our unit there was really beautiful with two large master bedroom suites.  I wonder if there are different types of units and some are older?

Deb


----------



## falmouth3 (Feb 18, 2016)

I've stayed at Sedona Springs and Villas of Sedona. The units seem to be very similar, if not identical.  I know that Villas has recently been updated and my unit at Sedona Springs looked recently redone and very nice - and huge.  I was there in early Dec. 2014 and my recollection was that the pool was steaming, but I didn't go in.


----------



## GetawaysRus (Feb 18, 2016)

DebBrown said:


> We've stayed at a couple of the resorts in the area and this past spring we were at Sedona Summit.  Our unit there was really beautiful with two large master bedroom suites.  I wonder if there are different types of units and some are older?
> 
> Deb



I bought a 2BR lockoff Sedona Summit EOY resale on eBay some years ago.  So the answer is yes, there are older units and newer units.  Ours turned out to be one of the older units.

But that is as far as I can go to answer your question.  I looked back at my notes, and we last stayed in our unit in October 2009 on the 1BR Master side.  (We've been trading ever since.  I love Sedona, and will visit again some day soon.)  We toured a newer unit during that 2009 stay.  We thought that the newer units were far nicer than the older ones.  (The newer units seemed comparable to our Marriott timeshare.)  But we were told back then that the older units were scheduled for refurbishment, and we just haven't been back to see how that refurb turned out.

Another issue at Sedona Summit is a red rock view.  If that is important to you, you should know that only a limited number of units have a red rock view.  If you're not an owner, I think you're at a disadvantage if you request a room with a red rock view.


----------



## DebBrown (Feb 18, 2016)

GetawaysRus said:


> Another issue at Sedona Summit is a red rock view.  If that is important to you, you should know that only a limited number of units have a red rock view.  If you're not an owner, I think you're at a disadvantage if you request a room with a red rock view.



We had a great view and a new beautiful unit so maybe we just lucked out.  Our exchange was through DAE and sometimes they do things differently.

Deb


----------



## Seaport104 (Feb 18, 2016)

Thanks to All, your suggestions and comments are much appreciated! 

So I'm trying to decide between Hyatt and Arroyo. There is a $800 price difference between the 2. 

Couple of factors I'm considering for my decision-

- I understand the Arroyo Robles doesn't have the luxury touch the Hyatt has. I was hoping the Arroyo units were looked like the Best Western villas but I  haven't been able to find any recent pictures of the units in Arroyo. By any chance, any website you can direct me to?
- I called the front desk and they told me I couldn't use the Best Western facilities if I was staying at the timeshare units.  
- Which have better views?

Anything else I missed? Which one would you choose and why?


----------



## PamMo (Feb 18, 2016)

We love the Hyatt for its central location at the "Y". It is super convenient to be able to walk into town and the Tlaquepaque Arts Village. And the resort is really lovely, even if some of the units are a little dark inside (the upper units are the best). We've stayed at Los Abrigados and Sedona Summit, and would happily stay in either one again, if the Hyatt weren't available. Can't add anything about Arroyo Roble other than it has a very nice location along Oak Creek, with easy (uphill walking) access to shops, galleries, and restaurants. They have some photos on their website - http://arroyoroble.com/villas.html and http://arroyoroble.com/amen.html

The $800 price difference between Pinon Pointe and Arroyo Roble is substantial. I'm not sure what I would do if I were you. (We've always traded into Pinon Pointe.) The scenery and hiking around Sedona is so spectacular, we spend very little time in our room. I might be tempted to give Arroyo Roble a try and save the $800.


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 19, 2016)

Here are some recent pictures of Arroyo Robles along with reviews on Yelp.

http://www.yelp.com/biz/arroyo-roble-resort-sedona


If you can save $800 by going to Arroyo Robles I would do it.


----------



## Deb from NC (Feb 19, 2016)

mpumilia said:


> Here are some recent pictures of Arroyo Robles along with reviews on Yelp.
> 
> http://www.yelp.com/biz/arroyo-roble-resort-sedona
> 
> ...



I agree....it's a very nice resort.  We thoroughly enjoyed our week there.


----------



## Seaport104 (Feb 19, 2016)

Deb from NC said:


> We've stayed at Sedona Springs and at Arroyo Roble. The 2 bedroom units are HUGE at Sedona Springs...I thing they told me 1700 square feet -they have 2.5 baths and a loft.  We were there just last year. Very nice resort. But I actually liked Arroyo Roble better because the location is very pretty and park-like (backs up to Oak Creek) and they have a nice indoor/outdoor pool.  The units had just been upgraded when I was there (maybe 4 or 5 years ago ? ).  I wouldn't hesitate to go back to either....



So I just realized that one of my weeks is VRI managed so I called VRI and they told me I qualify for owner rate at Sedona Springs for $111 a night for a 2BR  but I can only book 15 days out. The agent said there's lots of availability right now- about 8 2BR units. My week isn't a school holiday so I figured I have a good chance of getting the unit.

Since you've stayed at the 2, are the pools heated? Which one do you prefer and why?


----------



## Deb from NC (Feb 19, 2016)

Seaport104 said:


> So I just realized that one of my weeks is VRI managed so I called VRI and they told me I qualify for owner rate at Sedona Springs for $111 a night for a 2BR  but I can only book 15 days out. The agent said there's lots of availability right now- about 8 2BR units. My week isn't a school holiday so I figured I have a good chance of getting the unit.
> 
> Since you've stayed at the 2, are the pools heated? Which one do you prefer and why?



Gee, I'm afraid I don't know if the pools were heated?  We used the pools at both places, but it was warm weather both times (June and early September) and the water was nice and warm.  I did like the pool better at Arroyo Roble because it was indoor/outdoor and I thought the setting was prettier.  in general I liked Arroyo Roble better, but the units at Sedona Springs are definitely bigger and probably a little fancier.  But we had a prettier view at Arroyo Roble and I liked the location and park like setting better.   Sedona Springs definitely had the nicer second bedroom ( king bed and en suite bath) so that is something to consider ..


----------



## PamMo (Feb 19, 2016)

Yes, the pool is heated, but you might want to bring a warm robe. 

From a review on Yelp for Sedona Springs (12/17/2015): _ "Heated indoor pool" - the water is warm but the building that it is in, is not. So you still freeze your buns off when you get out of the pool._


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Feb 27, 2016)

mpumilia said:


> Here are some recent pictures of Arroyo Robles along with reviews on Yelp.
> 
> http://www.yelp.com/biz/arroyo-roble-resort-sedona
> 
> ...





Deb from NC said:


> I agree....it's a very nice resort.  We thoroughly enjoyed our week there.



I concur.

We stayed in a 2-BR at the Arroyo Roble last June.

It was a great resort.  The unit was in great shape. The grounds, and facilities were top-notch.  The people were friendly and it's walking distance to everything, in downtown Sedona.


----------

